# Top entrance



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Morning everyone,
Does anyone run a top entrance on an OH? The only good spot on a southern wall is near a walkway used by the public. If I can get the bees up to about 8 feet I think it might be ok, otherwise I'll have to put them on a North wall. This OH is being installed at an apiary and bee supply so it shouldn't catch folks by surprise.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Jeff, text me a picture of the OH. Southern wall is best. Anyone coming to the honey house should expect bees.


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

I haven't bought or built it yet, I'm putting the interior in this building and I'm planning it's location. So... any recommendations are welcome!


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Definitely fine for a top entrance. I've done this with great success. I'd suggest a screened bottom area for small debris. Get a skinny utility tray and velcro it to catch it. Pretty sure I heard The Bee Cause is going to all top entrances now, too.


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Now that I am looking, I'm starting to see a lot of them with top entrances.
Thanks!


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Hive5ive said:


> Now that I am looking, I'm starting to see a lot of them with top entrances.
> Thanks!


Happy to help! One thing that can help them to get oriented is to cover the glass with a blanket or towel and the screened bottom area with tape for a day or two. They tend to go downward to the old entrance for a while.


----------

